# Are there any musicians here and what do you play?



## benje (Oct 20, 2011)

Would be interested in checking out people's work. What do you play and are you in a working band? I play guitar, mostly heavy stuff. Too punk for metal, too metal for punk.


----------



## river dog (Oct 20, 2011)

punk rawk and bluegrass on the banjer; and any style you want but mostly crusty metal shit and break-beat-psychedelic-space-jazz-whatever-jam stuff on drums. all my recordings are on 4 track tapes and not in any digital form so i guess i'd have to mail ya a tape...


----------



## benje (Oct 20, 2011)

river dog said:


> punk rawk and bluegrass on the banjer; and any style you want but mostly crusty metal shit and break-beat-psychedelic-space-jazz-whatever-jam stuff on drums. all my recordings are on 4 track tapes and not in any digital form so i guess i'd have to mail ya a tape...



I'd be into that, maybe I could trade you my band's tape we're about to release? Here's my band.


----------



## river dog (Oct 20, 2011)

ooo, that noise is fun! i spose i could whip up some fresh traxxx for listening pleasure, i really just record for my own personal archives but i'd be down for trades, just gimme some time, like for realz, a month at least i would imagine


----------



## acrata4ever (Oct 20, 2011)

nice love me some speed metal cant play it though


----------



## Zandra (Oct 21, 2011)

river dog you are lame  oh and so are banjos and shit


----------



## Earth (Oct 21, 2011)

Electric Bass Guitar, fretted and fretless - 4, 5, 6, and 8 string configutations.
Mainly use a 5 string Syme Guitar that's fretless, along with a 6 string TUNE thats set up like a Chapman Stick
I hope to aquire one of those early next year....

I grew up exposed to the late 70's early 80's NYC downtown scene, so pretty much anything Avant / Noise / Experemental
is where I'm at.

Played in a couple of hardcore bands back in the day (Adam-12 out of NYC, Official Hooligans out of New Haven) along with the performance art based Third Uncle (NYC) and Thee Sin Eaters Death Party (my very last band, R.I.P. 2003), NYC's Lucid Intervals, although I'm part of "Homeowners", which is a duo 'sound' project so to speak....

Today I tend to focus more on the recording end of things (still using analog tape !!) and very rarely ever perform live.......
My music years are kinda behind me as I'm more into my dog, cats, and defending nature these days.
But, since you asked................ I figured I'd reply


----------



## benje (Oct 21, 2011)

Earth said:


> Today I tend to focus more on the recording end of things (still using analog tape !!)



I'm going to try to look you stuff up man, sounds interesting! I focus a lot on recording now too, always loved audio engineering.


----------



## oki (Oct 21, 2011)

piano recorder djembe organ and guitar, used to play in a psycedelic harcore band (doesnt really cover the style, we liked the velvets i guess)
did live acid and tekno for years, with analogue synths and drummachines at underground parties.
and some ethnic blues with arcate4ever ofcourse. 
now mostly remixing other peoples stuff without their permission.


----------



## benje (Oct 21, 2011)

oki said:


> piano recorder djembe organ and guitar, used to play in a psycedelic harcore band (doesnt really cover the style, we liked the velvets i guess)
> did live acid and tekno for years, with analogue synths and drummachines at underground parties.
> and some ethnic blues with arcate4ever ofcourse.
> now mostly remixing other peoples stuff without their permission.



I'm somewhat of a synth nerd. You ever get into 8bit stuff?


----------



## Sydney (Oct 21, 2011)

please download my bands album, its free! anuskings.tumblr.com


----------



## oki (Oct 22, 2011)

benje said:


> I'm somewhat of a synth nerd. You ever get into 8bit stuff?


no not really, allways been more into analogue sounds, old roland series, synths with loads of live- manipulation option... 8-bit tunes are cool though.


----------



## acrata4ever (Oct 22, 2011)

oke u do circuit bending on toys?


----------



## benje (Oct 22, 2011)

I have a yamaha keytar that someday I'm going to retrofit a midi controlled gameboy inside of it. lol


----------



## acrata4ever (Oct 22, 2011)

i play blues but i want a rhythm ocsilator that chugs like a train or factory type machine. real old school analog. two pots the most. i was thinking sumn like this maybe http://www.surplussalespa.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=11881 but i wanna hear it first.


----------



## slurricane (Oct 22, 2011)

sludgy violin
666


----------



## Sydney (Oct 23, 2011)

http://www.anuskings.tumblr.com


----------



## benje (Oct 23, 2011)

Sydney said:


> http://www.anuskings.tumblr.com



I downloaded it.


----------



## exstinksean (Oct 24, 2011)

iv been playing drums for almost 20 years,and have played in lots of punk/hardcore bands over the years...
im currently playing in a crust/hardcore band called repetitions,check out our site here http://www.bustoncode.com/repetitions/index.php#

lemme know what y'all think 
cheers!


----------



## steviemack (Oct 24, 2011)

Sydney said:


> please download my bands album, its free! anuskings.tumblr.com


that album is awesome!


----------

